# MSI Z87-G45 Gaming oder Gigabyte Z87X-D3H



## belugma (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
da sehr bald aufgerüstet wird, suche ich ein neues Mainboard zum Übertakten einer i7-4770k/ i5-4670k CPU.

Mein Budget liegt höchstens bei 130€, somit kommen für mich nur zwei Mainboards in Frage. Einmal das MSI Z87-G45 Gaming und das Gigabyte Z87X-D3H. Nun stellt sich die Frage welches Mainboard ich nehmen soll.

Das MSI besitzt diesen Killer e2205 Ethernet-Chip, bringt dieser wirklich etwas beim Spielen, von den Latenzen/Ping her (Spiele hauptsächlich)?
Sonst gleichen sich ja die Funktionen der beiden Mainboards, außer, dass das MSI im Gegensatz zu dem Gigabyte einen PCI-E Slot anstatt einen veralteten PCI Slot besitzt und ein paar Anschlüsse (nicht relevant) von unterschiedlicher Anzahl vorhanden sind. 
Momentan soll ja auch das BIOS vom Z87X-D3H hängen und einige Funktionen sollen nicht wirklich funktionieren, kann das Jemand bestätigen?

Ich habe unter anderem auch eine Umfrage erstellt, wo ihr abstimmen könnt, welches Mainboard ihr nehmen würdet (mit Begründungen). 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Diese Umfrage wird in mehreren Foren durchgeführt, um möglichst viele Meinungen einzuholen.


mfg


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2013)

In diesem Artikel werden fast genau deine beiden Boards verglichen, das Z87X-D3H (im Vergleich zum Z87-D3HP) hat nur etwas besser bzw mehr PCI-Express Slots und einen Kühlblock für die Spawas, für einen geringen Aufpreis. An sich geben sich die Boards wohl nicht viel, kannst das nehmen was dir mehr zusagt.


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

ich persönlich würde zum gigabyte greifen, da es das ausgewogenste brett ist in puncto P/L

Greetz Erok


----------



## belugma (16. Juni 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> In diesem Artikel werden fast genau deine beiden Boards verglichen, das Z87X-D3H hat nur etwas besser bzw mehr PCI-Express Slots und einen Kühlblock für die Spawas, für einen geringen Aufpreis.


 
Meinst du nicht hier das Msi, weil in diesem Artikel ist das D3HP mit dem G45 verglichen worden und das Msi hat PCI-E, wobei das D3HP unten zwei normale PCI Slots besitzt. Und den Kühlblock haben D3H und G45 auf den Spawas vorhanden , das D3HP aus diesem Artikel hat keinen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2013)

War missverständlich geschrieben, habs mal fix verbessert sollte nun klar sein was gemeint ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

Mir sagt das Gigabyte auch eher zu.
Es bietet eine gute Ausstattung und ein brauchbares Layout. Das UEFI ist gut.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juni 2013)

Ich würde auch zum Gigabyte raten. Gründe wurden schon alle genannt


----------



## JackOnell (16. Juni 2013)

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung
Gigabyte


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

belugma schrieb:


> Das MSI besitzt diesen Killer e2205 Ethernet-Chip, bringt dieser wirklich etwas beim Spielen, von den Latenzen/Ping her (Spiele hauptsächlich)?


 
Den Unterschied zum normalen Gbit Lan merkst du nicht.


----------



## belugma (16. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zum normalen Gbit Lan merkst du nicht.


 
Na dann, wenn es so wenige Unterschiede sind.. werde ich mir die Entscheidung nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juni 2013)

Diese ganzen Gaming-Network-Chips sind nur Marketing. Wenn du Pech hast läuft es mit so nem Chip sogar schlechter, als ein normaler 08/15 Chip.
(Den passenden Test find ich leider grad net :/ )


----------



## PolsKa (10. Juli 2013)

Also so schlecht ist der E2205 Chip nicht! Bei LOL oder CS:GO hast du ca 10ms weniger. Klar ist der Wert nicht mega hoch,aber nutzlos ist es auch nicht.


----------



## IlluminateD (10. Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch zu Gigabyte greifen.
Gründe wurden schon genannt.
Außerdem hab ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit Gigabyte gesammelt.


----------

